

Ask HN: Does MacPorts really suck so bad or am I missing something? - iqster

I don't understand MacPorts. It has been over an hour since I started to use it to install ImageMagicK. My processor fan seems to on so fast, I'm worried my Macbook is going to start smoking. Is MacPorts just crappy software? Or is it well-thought out in principle but just doing the wrong thing for some people (searching the web seems to indicate a lot of hate for the software - http://amplicate.com/hate/macports).<p>It should <i>really</i> not take hours to install wget or ImageMagick or anything else for that matter. What is going on here?
======
kgo
If it's the first thing you've installed from macPorts, there are probably
downloading and compiling a billion dependencies.

